# Thursday Night Drinks. 19th of August



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all,

For everyone out there who is craving for a drink on Thursday night. Please join me and co-host xpatusa at Leftbank, Souk Al Bahar, upcoming Thursday night for a good start of your weekend. It's not only a good place for a Thursday, but also only a 5 min. walk from where I live....

We'll probably start around 9.30 (as always, trying to make this a regular) and we're sort of getting a regular crowd for the Thursdays now. Send me a private message if you want to join. 

See you!


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

yes i will come thursday if other girls do as i havnt been out yet in dubai. i live in al barsha, near the marina way, so maybe i can share a taxi with someone as it'll be very expensive


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> For everyone out there who is craving for a drink on Thursday night. Please join me and co-host xpatusa at Leftbank, Souk Al Bahar, upcoming Thursday night for a good start of your weekend. It's not only a good place for a Thursday, but also only a 5 min. walk from where I live....
> 
> ...


Sorry I will be elsewhere Thur night. 
On the marina side of town.


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

i live in al barsha, 10min away from the marina, anyone out thursday night??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

danielle_mannix said:


> yes i will come thursday if other girls do as i havnt been out yet in dubai. i live in al barsha, near the marina way, so maybe i can share a taxi with someone as it'll be very expensive


A taxi from Barsha to Souk Al Bahar should only be around Dhs 30. Not expensive.
-


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

30 dhms really lol shows how much i know ay..!!!!! ok im in, deffo wanna go out thurs. my boyfriend is out with the lads for his birthday booze up, i refuse to be left home alone haha. just tell me address/times etc and ill be there



Elphaba said:


> A taxi from Barsha to Souk Al Bahar should only be around Dhs 30. Not expensive.
> -


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

danielle_mannix said:


> yes i will come thursday if other girls do as i havnt been out yet in dubai. i live in al barsha, near the marina way, so maybe i can share a taxi with someone as it'll be very expensive


Hey Danielle, you're most welcome to join us! Will let you know the headcount by tomorrow.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> For everyone out there who is craving for a drink on Thursday night. Please join me and co-host xpatusa at Leftbank, Souk Al Bahar, upcoming Thursday night for a good start of your weekend. It's not only a good place for a Thursday, but also only a 5 min. walk from where I live....
> 
> ...


Great Scott!

Not only am I not working the weekend, I can also walk to the venue from the humble lodgings that is "Chez Hatstand". 

Do please count me in.

Cheers
H-B-H


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

id love to drop in if someone cud give me instructions on how to get there... im very directionally challenged


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

ipshi said:


> id love to drop in if someone cud give me instructions on how to get there... im very directionally challenged


If you cross the bridge between Dubai Mall and Souk El Bahar, go up the escaltor to the first floor, then walk to the opposite side of the Souk you'll see it. There are also lots of maps inside too. Did a quick reccy this evening just to make sure I had some vafgue idea wher it was. Souk isn't that big if you just end up doing laps of the first floor you'll find it in the end.

H-B-H


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> If you cross the bridge between Dubai Mall and Souk El Bahar, go up the escaltor to the first floor, then walk to the opposite side of the Souk you'll see it. There are also lots of maps inside too. Did a quick reccy this evening just to make sure I had some vafgue idea wher it was. Souk isn't that big if you just end up doing laps of the first floor you'll find it in the end.
> 
> H-B-H


thanks so much... 90% i will be there  cant wait!!


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

How many people out tonight?


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Ipshi and Danielle, will send you a private message including my mobile phone number, so that you can contact me in case you have problems finding us (the place can be quite busy on Thursdays).

Look forward to seeing you tonight!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

I will also try and join you guys... but can I confirm this later in the evening pleaseee


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

is there any other girls going, as its my first nite out in dubai and feel a bit shy being the only girl with loads of guys, no offence


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

me ... im a girl and i will be there, dontcha worry


----------



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

danielle_mannix said:


> is there any other girls going, as its my first nite out in dubai and feel a bit shy being the only girl with loads of guys, no offence


I'll be there, and I'm going to bring my wife (and I'm pretty sure she's a girl) 
So you won't be the only one.

-Bryan


----------



## bree (Aug 19, 2010)

*Thursday night drinks*



danielle_mannix said:


> yes i will come thursday if other girls do as i havnt been out yet in dubai. i live in al barsha, near the marina way, so maybe i can share a taxi with someone as it'll be very expensive


Hi Danielle!
I live in the Marina and totally need to meet some people here in Dubai.
Im keen to go out if other girls are going too. Let me know

Bree


----------



## bree (Aug 19, 2010)

*Drinks Tonight*



MarcelDH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> For everyone out there who is craving for a drink on Thursday night. Please join me and co-host xpatusa at Leftbank, Souk Al Bahar, upcoming Thursday night for a good start of your weekend. It's not only a good place for a Thursday, but also only a 5 min. walk from where I live....
> 
> ...


I dont know how to work this. How do you private message?
Would like to come hang out tonight, sounds great. I have been to Leftbank b4 and i really like it


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bree said:


> I dont know how to work this. How do you private message?
> Would like to come hang out tonight, sounds great. I have been to Leftbank b4 and i really like it


Your Private Message facility is activated after you have made five valid posts.
-


----------



## bree (Aug 19, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Your Private Message facility is activated after you have made five valid posts.
> -


thanks


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

O.k. everyone! Good to see so many replies! We might actually end up having a good group tonight! 

Please note that this is an open event. Everyone is welcome! I think tonight we'll have girls as well as guys, so that should not be an issue for not joining in! 

For all the newcomers to the forum. If you have more than 5 posts, you should be able to send me a private message so that I can let you know the details. The moderators of this forum don't really support people directly posting their phone numbers, so whe'll just have to stick to their rules. I've seen people being banned for less....

If you are really, really new to the forum (less than 5 posts) you can't really send or receive private messages (so I also can't contact you then). There's a way around this. Click on my profile and you should find one of my e-mail adresses. (Don't tell the moderators ) Drop me a line before 8 p.m. tonight or so. 

And otherwise, will let the Left Bank, Souk al Bahar, staff know where we are. Ask for Marcel when you get to the bar. I'll be there 9.30 onwards. 

Hope to see you all tonight!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

bryan44 said:


> I'm pretty sure she's a girl) -Bryan


One would certainly hope so


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

wow i get the feeling there are ladies going tonight then lol..
bree i live 10mins from marina  near the lulu hypermarket, next to the emerites mall.
SO excited for tonight now guys...whats the attire...is it dressy, casual, heels, sandals..? lol. veryyyy excited, my first propa night out in dubai...!!!!!! lets hope its a good'en..!!!!!



bree said:


> Hi Danielle!
> I live in the Marina and totally need to meet some people here in Dubai.
> Im keen to go out if other girls are going too. Let me know
> 
> Bree


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

Sooooo excited....my first night out in dubai.......!!!!!!!!




marceldh said:


> o.k. Everyone! Good to see so many replies! We might actually end up having a good group tonight!
> 
> Please note that this is an open event. Everyone is welcome! I think tonight we'll have girls as well as guys, so that should not be an issue for not joining in! :d
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I will be making an appearance at some stage during the evening with the infamous Aussie


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

danielle_mannix said:


> wow i get the feeling there are ladies going tonight then lol..
> bree i live 10mins from marina  near the lulu hypermarket, next to the emerites mall.
> SO excited for tonight now guys...whats the attire...is it dressy, casual, heels, sandals..? lol. veryyyy excited, my first propa night out in dubai...!!!!!! lets hope its a good'en..!!!!!


omg... and here i was all ready to come in wearing jeans... plz ppl tell me casual's fine... pretty please!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

ipshi said:


> omg... and here i was all ready to come in wearing jeans... plz ppl tell me casual's fine... pretty please!!


casual is fine, last time I was in there it was very mixed dress code.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow...so we might expect the infamous Aussie and Mikeyb as well! The place closes quite early, around midnight I think, so after that we could be somewhere else....


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Wow...so we might expect the infamous Aussie and Mikeyb as well! The place closes quite early, around midnight I think, so after that we could be somewhere else....


I know this one guy who just moved into a new place. 
As a matter of fact he lives pretty close to Souk Al Bahar...


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

I think he just stocked up on booze too!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Good night Marcel thanks for organising

You could become the new king if the forum:clap2: maybe not there is only one king

Good to meet everyone see you all at the bowling:juggle:

what happpened to danielle?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Love your post mate, yer you got in first only cause thats the way the taxi went.
Good one Marcel and thank you for the good night.

:clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2:

We were just missing Danielle


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Cheers to everyone who joined us tonight! We had a good time and having about 20 people showing up in total was way above my expectations! Keep posting on the forum and I'll try to do something similar 2-3 weeks from now.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

MarcelDH said:


> Cheers to everyone who joined us tonight! We had a good time and having about 20 people showing up in total was way above my expectations! Keep posting on the forum and I'll try to do something similar 2-3 weeks from now.


See you tomorrow


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, really had a good time tonight.
Such a good group of people.
For those of you that didn't show for one reason or another... you missed out!
See you at the next event I hope.
TTYL


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey guys... thanks for the lovely time!! Marcel, it was so much fun  please do keep me in the loop for future events... and maybe even the movie?

Umm... iv forgotten who i promised the movie to... but i dont hav an USB so ill get my lappie and if u get the USB u can copy it out? Lemme know if thats ok with u

Again guys... thanks so so much for an amazing time


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh Damn! After this, looks like no one's gonna show up to my Iftar!! :sad:
Glad to read that everyone had a great time! Think I'm gonna have to join this gang sometime!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh Damn! After this, looks like no one's gonna show up to my Iftar!! :sad:
> Glad to read that everyone had a great time! Think I'm gonna have to join this gang sometime!


It is ok Pamela, we will be at your Iftar


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh Damn! After this, looks like no one's gonna show up to my Iftar!! :sad:


Ahhh funny you should say that.............just realised its Thursday I am in Qatar flight lands at 5.35pm, its gonna be tight.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Ahhh funny you should say that.............just realised its Thursday I am in Qatar flight lands at 5.35pm, its gonna be tight.


Well unless you're fasting, I don't see why you can't be a little late. You can come straight from the airport! :clap2:


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Cheers to everyone who joined us tonight! We had a good time and having about 20 people showing up in total was way above my expectations! Keep posting on the forum and I'll try to do something similar 2-3 weeks from now.


Just a brief missive to say, sterling job on the organising there young Marcel. A thoroughly enchanting and delightful, soiree. Had I have managed a second glass of Tiger's finest, or a even a small Shandy-Gaff and I may even have gone as far spiffing. Perhaps next time.

My apologies to those that I didn't have chance to chat too, which, apart from those standing on the steps, was just about everyone. A minor construction crisis back in Dear Old Blighty, and an unusally perturbed Mrs. Barking-Hatstand required some protracted Skype activity on my part unfortunately delaying my arrival.

I look forward to the next event, which for me will sadly not be until early September, again due the aforementioned crisis.

It is, and shall remain, my honour to be yours sincerely.

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq. 
DFM, DFC and Baaaaa.
lane:


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Marcel thanks for organising the evening yest... had a wonderful time, wish i was there early .... hope to meet some more members today


----------

